# Leonardo."Ibra non verrà al Milan. Il mercato...".



## admin (9 Dicembre 2018)

Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".


----------



## Pit96 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ibra nonno arriva...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ovviamente ci hanno preso in giro anche questa volta.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Ma andate tutti a ca...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2018)

Le dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato sono sempre da prendere con le pinze comunque eh


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Non s'azzardassero a prendere Peto


----------



## Molenko (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma andate tutti a ca...



Ci han provato, lo ha detto. Se non vuole..


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ahia.. Molto male.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Dicembre 2018)

Per concludere alla grande la settimana


----------



## Boomer (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ingenuo Leonardo che pensa che Gattuso farà giocare Pasquetta. Farà 30 minuti in 6 mesi per mettere il fenomeno Borinho preso da Mirabilia.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



Sparisci dal Milan pagliaccio!!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ibra, giustamente, pensa ai soldi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Apposto. Chissà che obbrobrio arriverà a gennaio, Pato, Origi, Sturridge, Batshuayi. Venghino signori venghino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ingenuo Leonardo che pensa che Gattuso farà giocare Pasquetta. Farà 30 minuti in 6 mesi per mettere il fenomeno Borinho preso da Mirabilia.




Conoscendo Gattuso poi, sarebbe capace di panchinarlo perché gli sta sui maroni anche si rivelasse il nuovo ronaldinho in allenamento.


----------



## Molenko (9 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



Era tutto praticamente fatto. Anche Maldini aveva aperto alla grande. Poi, come riportato da TUTTI i giornali, è arrivato Gadizis...


----------



## Igor91 (9 Dicembre 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sparisci dal Milan pagliaccio!!!



Oggi te ne esci che Montolivo è l'unico uomo al Milan
. Poi dici a Leonardo che è un pagliaccio..

Ma chi sei ? Il cugino di Montolivo?
O sei proprio Montolivo?


----------



## EmmePi (9 Dicembre 2018)

Spero che la sua dichiarazione su Ibra sia per forzargli la mano e far decidere Ibra di venire lasciando i Galaxy...


----------



## LukeLike (9 Dicembre 2018)

Mi spiegate cosa ci può fare Leonardo se ci ha provato e Ibra gli ha detto di no? Sono curioso...


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Malissimo. La cosa che mi preoccupa non è tanto il discorso Champions, quanto la mentalità della nuova dirigenza. Per me una dirigenza ambiziosa, va a prendere Ibra, senza fare tanti ragionamenti. E sono convinto che lui sarebbe venuto.


----------



## Igor91 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era tutto praticamente fatto. Anche Maldini aveva aperto alla grande. Poi, come riportato da TUTTI i giornali, è arrivato Gadizis...



Ibra arriva.


----------



## zlatan (9 Dicembre 2018)

Gli hanno offerto 6 mesi in prestito e lui gli ha riso in faccia giustamente. O ci credi o é meglio lasciar perdere. Chiunque arriverà perché una punta ci vuole, sarà sicuramente peggio di Ibra speriamo almeno di cadere in piedi


----------



## Heaven (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era tutto praticamente fatto. Anche Maldini aveva aperto alla grande. Poi, come riportato da TUTTI i giornali, è arrivato Gadizis...



Premetto che secondo me Ibra arriva, ma siamo sicuri che non prenderlo sarebbe un danno così grave? Il tempo passa e di Ronaldo c’è ne uno.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Dicembre 2018)

Il quarto posto proprio ci fa schifo raggiungerlo eh... Vabbé, contenti loro...


----------



## Boomer (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era tutto praticamente fatto. Anche Maldini aveva aperto alla grande. Poi, come riportato da TUTTI i giornali, è arrivato Gadizis...



Dai Admin sei più intelligente di cosi. Gazidis lavora al milan da mesi e ha già fatto diversi affari con Raiola ai tempi dell'Arsenal. Non cadere nel tranello dei giornalisti che vogliono subito metterlo contro la tifoseria.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Dicembre 2018)

Prenderanno un altro, pace. A me sta storia di Ibra ha stancato, è sempre la solita con il finale scontato. Credo sia la 3/4 volta che va così.


----------



## zlatan (9 Dicembre 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Oggi te ne esci che Montolivo è l'unico uomo al Milan
> . Poi dici a Leonardo che è un pagliaccio..
> 
> Ma chi sei ? Il cugino di Montolivo?
> O sei proprio Montolivo?



Se ha detto veramente quelle cose su Montolivo nn credo valga la pena di rispondergli...


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era tutto praticamente fatto. Anche Maldini aveva aperto alla grande. Poi, come riportato da TUTTI i giornali, è arrivato Gadizis...



Il bello è che per molto Gazidis è un colpo alla CR7 ahah


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ha detto chiaramente che Ibra e il maiale ci hanno usato per ottenere un bell'aumento. Praticamente Ibra per restare ha fatto la sua richiesta folle e i Galaxy hanno accettato. Da quì la frase che lui è uno di parola, se mi dai tot rimango e tot gli hanno dato. Ora bonaventura può andare tranquillamente in scadenza


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Prenderanno un altro, pace. A me sta storia di Ibra ha stancato, è sempre la solita con il finale scontato. Credo sia la 3/4 volta che va così.



Sono curioso di vedere chi.... Oggi ho letto tanti commenti negativi su Gazidis dal fan pool dell'Arsenal... Alcuni dicevano che avremmo i conti a posto da Champions League senza però arrivare in Champions League XD

Cioè dai Ibra lo prendevamo a zero... Era anche una formula economicamente eccellente.. quindi se anche questa occasione va persa ho grossi dubbi... Le parole di Leonardo mi suonano tanto " siamo a posto così " per me ragazzi Gazidis ha chiuso i rubinetti.


----------



## zlatan (9 Dicembre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Premetto che secondo me Ibra arriva, ma siamo sicuri che non prenderlo sarebbe un danno così grave? Il tempo passa e di Ronaldo c’è ne uno.



Meglio Pato Matri o Balotelli come terza punta dai. 
Onestamente chi può arrivare a questo punto nn dico del livello di Ibra ma anche della sua metà? Nessuno. Quagliarella gli anni di Ibra, e metà del suo talento e fa ancora la differenza persino Pellisier si difende bene in questo campionato scandaloso, Ibra invece non corre piú ed é vecchio... Mah...


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Dicembre 2018)

Non mi dispero se prendono qualcun altro di valido. Comunque Ibra ha 37 anni e non corre più come una volta...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



E' destino. Ogni dirigenza del Milan finisce per farsi odiare. 

Sono veramente triste e demoralizzato.


----------



## Boomer (9 Dicembre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere chi.... Oggi ho letto tanti commenti negativi su Gazidis dal fan pool dell'Arsenal... Alcuni dicevano che avremmo i conti a posto da Champions League senza però arrivare in Champions League XD
> 
> Cioè dai Ibra lo prendevamo a zero... Era anche una formula economicamente eccellente.. quindi se anche questa occasione la perdiamo non so proprio perché... Le parole di Leonardo mi suonano tanto " siamo a posto così " per me ragazzi Gazidis ha chiuso i rubinetti.



L'Arsenal aveva un SOLO PROBLEMA : Arsene Wenger. Il board non aveva le palle per mandarlo a casa , tutto qua. Tolto lui e l'Arsenal è in corsa per il terzo / quarto posto dopo un avvio difficile.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Dicembre 2018)

perchè dirlo dopo una prestazione cosi e non magari dopo Parma in cui sarebbe stata meno amara? semplice: perchè probabilmente l'ha deciso Gazidis appena arrivato….e non escluderei che anche Gattuso possa percepire un'aria diversa...mah staremo a vedere….la mia sensazione è che comunque l'arrivo di Gazidis inciderà molto di più dell'arrivo estivo di Leo e Paolo….staremo a vedere se inciderà in meglio o in peggio...


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ha detto anche che su Fabregas stanno valutando. Comunque arriveranno un centrocampista ed un attaccante, dobbiamo solo sperare che siano due giocatori in gamba. L'anno scorso, l'Inter ha preso rafinha e cancelo a gennaio, quindi buoni affari si possono ancora fare


----------



## Molenko (9 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' destino. Ogni dirigenza del Milan finisce per farsi odiare.
> 
> Sono veramente triste e demoralizzato.



Zio cane, l’ha detto in italiano chiaro: è lui che vuole rimanere là, odiare di cosa, Cristo santo?


----------



## alcyppa (9 Dicembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Ha detto anche che su Fabregas stanno valutando. Comunque arriveranno un centrocampista ed un attaccante, dobbiamo solo sperare che siano due giocatori in gamba. L'anno scorso, l'Inter ha preso rafinha e cancelo a gennaio, quindi buoni affari si possono ancora fare



Arriverà Pato.

Leonardo si è fatto usare (e ha fatto usare il Milan) da Raiola per far ottenere più soldi a Ibra.

Mah.


Ora ci manca solo che la Uefa ci dia il colpo di grazia e siamo a posto.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Dicembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Arriverà Pato.
> 
> Leonardo si è fatto usare (e ha fatto usare il Milan) da Raiola per far ottenere più soldi a Ibra.
> 
> ...



Beato te che hai certezza su chi arriverà. Io non ne ho, e quindi aspetterò di vedere prima di giudicare.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere chi.... Oggi ho letto tanti commenti negativi su Gazidis dal fan pool dell'Arsenal... Alcuni dicevano che avremmo i conti a posto da Champions League senza però arrivare in Champions League XD



Ma un AD col quale non si vinceva nulla manco a briscola può avere commenti positivi? Siamo obiettivi. Altrimenti poi finiamo come Fassone e Mirabelli.

Comunque, vedremo. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Dicembre 2018)

per me è più importante chi arriva a centrocampo sinceramente. È pazzesco che Kessie e Bakayoko non possano mai rifiatare 1 minuto, sono spremuti. Bonaventura ha finito la carriera, Biglia quasi. Serve in mezzo il grande rinforzo. In attacco una terza punta arriverà, ma chi deve svegliarsi è il Pipita, 9 milioni l'anno per chiudere in prospettiva sotto i 15 gol (appena 5 a inizio dicembre alla 15esima di campionato) è imbarazzante.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Dicembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Beato te che hai certezza su chi arriverà. Io non ne ho, e quindi aspetterò di vedere prima di giudicare.



Non è certezza, è che ormai nei vari anni ci sono certi pattern di trashata che si abbattono sempre sul Milan.

Pato ne potrebbe essere un ottimo esempio


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2018)

Mazzata il no di Ibra. Ma se non vuole venire che ci possiamo fare...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Malissimo. La cosa che mi preoccupa non è tanto il discorso Champions, quanto la mentalità della nuova dirigenza. Per me una dirigenza ambiziosa, va a prendere Ibra, senza fare tanti ragionamenti. E sono convinto che lui sarebbe venuto.



io ho paura che sto milan diventi come l'arsenal.

QUEL CESSO DELL'ARSENAL

sempre in champions e sempre perdenti, con una cariatide in panchina per 20 anni, senza cuore ne identità. ma conti a posto eh......spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Lucocco 2 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Leonardo è stato chiaro, ha detto che bisogna aspettare la sentenza UEFA. La proprietà vorrebbe investire, bisogna capire il modo in cui può farlo. Ha fatto capire che in attacco punteranno ad un giocatore di esperienza. Noi le dinamiche del mercato non le sappiamo, quindi non sappiamo chi è scontento, chi vuole cambiare aria, chi cerca l'occasione della vita. Dobbiamo solo aspettare. E sperare. Magari un Mariano Diaz del Real Madrid. Magari un Sanchez del Manchester. Un Giroud del Chelsea che è in scadenza. O magari un Pellissier. Quagliarella. Pato. Allo stato attuale, è impossibile fare pronostici sul tipo di giocatore che arriverà.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



Dichiarazioni semioneste che vogliono togliere illusioni a chi non ha ancora afferrato che il fpf non è aggirabile o ignorabile e che la risalita avrà tempi medio lunghi ma se aveva intenzione di riportare i piedi a terra per evitare malumori a gennaio è un'impresa inutile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Dicembre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Zio cane, l’ha detto in italiano chiaro: è lui che vuole rimanere là, odiare di cosa, Cristo santo?



Calmati. Si parla di calcio.

Si, se non prendono Ibra con l'occasione che c'era per me sono da criticare aspramente. Specialmente dopo le mille aperture fatte dagli stessi dirigenti nelle scorse settimane. Dagli stessi Leonardo e Maldini.

Ibra non viene perchè non vuole il contratto umiliante di 6 mesi. Se glielo facevano di 18, veniva di corsa. Poi che Raiola sia un fetente lo sappiamo. Più volte ho detto in settimana che questo ha cercato di rifilarci Balotelli e fa sempre il doppio gioco per far guadagnare di più ai suoi assistiti.

Ma se hai un minimo d'ambizione Ibra cerchi comunque di portarlo a casa, e solo dopo fai le scarpe a Raiola. Non c'è nessuno, nel mercato attuale, che ti può garantire il quarto posto automatico. E a me sinceramente interessano solo i risultati in campo. E vedo un Higuain con qualche difficoltà (fisica e mentale), e un ragazzino bravissimo che si dà da fare come un dannato, ma sbaglia ancora gol a porta vuota per inesperienza.

Vediamo chi prenderanno al posto di Ibra. Se prenderanno uno migliore di Ibra, tanto di cappello. Se no per me sarà il primo grosso smacco di questa società.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Dicembre 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ha detto chiaramente che Ibra e il maiale ci hanno usato per ottenere un bell'aumento. Praticamente Ibra per restare ha fatto la sua richiesta folle e i Galaxy hanno accettato. Da quì la frase che lui è uno di parola, se mi dai tot rimango e tot gli hanno dato. Ora bonaventura può andare tranquillamente in scadenza



e quel maiale di raiola ha pure il coraggio di proporci balotelli. 

peccato però, ci avevo creduto, per l'ennesima volta. 
a gennaio deve arrivare qualcuno di forte però, altrimenti tanto vale rimanere così come siamo e insistere fortemente con castillejo e gli altri di rientro (conti e soci).


----------



## hiei87 (10 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ho paura che sto milan diventi come l'arsenal.
> 
> QUEL CESSO DELL'ARSENAL
> 
> sempre in champions e sempre perdenti, con una cariatide in panchina per 20 anni, senza cuore ne identità. ma conti a posto eh......spero di sbagliarmi



Il timore è quello


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni semioneste che vogliono togliere illusioni a chi non ha ancora afferrato che il fpf non è aggirabile o ignorabile e che la risalita avrà tempi medio lunghi ma se aveva intenzione di riportare i piedi a terra per evitare malumori a gennaio è un'impresa inutile



non è aggirabile per chi non vuole spendere.

arsenal 2 ragazzi, c'è puzza di bruciato


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Dicembre 2018)

A me dispiace che non arrivi Ibra ma vedo troppa gente distrutta e arrabbiata senza motivo.
Ma se Higuain l'attaccante migliore che c'era in Italia fino l'anno scorso e che ora è venuto da noi non riesce a fare tutta sta differenza, cosa credete che possa fare Ibra che ormai si muove lentissimamente e ha 37 anni?
Non è finito a fare il pensionato in America per caso e non è certo uno che torna in Italia per entrare all'80' per dare cambio a un ragazzino, è una decisione soprattutto sua come dice Leonardo


----------



## Devil man (10 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> per me è più importante chi arriva a centrocampo sinceramente. È pazzesco che Kessie e Bakayoko non possano mai rifiatare 1 minuto, sono spremuti. Bonaventura ha finito la carriera, Biglia quasi. Serve in mezzo il grande rinforzo. In attacco una terza punta arriverà, ma chi deve svegliarsi è il Pipita, 9 milioni l'anno per chiudere in prospettiva sotto i 15 gol (appena 5 a inizio dicembre alla 15esima di campionato) è imbarazzante.



Basta non comprare più dalla Juve


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A me dispiace che non arrivi Ibra ma vedo troppa gente distrutta e arrabbiata senza motivo.
> Ma se Higuain l'attaccante migliore che c'era in Italia fino l'anno scorso e che ora è venuto da noi non riesce a fare tutta sta differenza, cosa credete che possa fare Ibra che ormai si muove lentissimamente e ha 37 anni?
> Non è finito a fare il pensionato in America per caso e non è certo uno che torna in Italia per entrare all'80' per un ragazzino, è una decisione soprattutto sua come dice Leonardo



secondo meibra ci poteva stare, ma se non arriva pace. il problema è chi arriva???

mancano almeno 2 giocatori offensivi FORTI, e poi io considero higuain un caso perso ormai. ok siamo 4i ma la posizione non deve illudere. le altre stanno facendo pena. se cala suso è finita.... quindi la tristezza generale secondo me non è tanto per ibra ma per la situazione


----------



## LukeLike (10 Dicembre 2018)

Il bello è che Leonardo l'ha detto chiaro e tondo che è stato Ibra a non volere il Milan e non il Milan a non volere Ibra. Ma no, è per forza colpa di Leo e se non è colpa sua è colpa di Gazidis che è arrivato ieri sera al Milan e ovviamente non lo sapeva già da mesi che sarebbe diventato AD e non sapeva già da mesi che il Milan trattava Ibra... mboh.


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era tutto praticamente fatto. Anche Maldini aveva aperto alla grande. Poi, come riportato da TUTTI i giornali, è arrivato Gadizis...



Esatto, meglio prendere giovani promesse e rivenderle a 10 volte il prezzo d'acquisto, navigando 10 anni tra quarto posto e ottavi di CL con qualche comparsata in EL. Sapevo che sto gazzosa lo avrei odiato subito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Esatto, meglio prendere giovani promesse e rivenderle a 10 volte il prezzo d'acquisto, navigando 10 anni tra quarto posto e ottavi di CL con qualche comparsata in EL. Sapevo che sto gazzosa lo avrei odiato subito.



ma gazosa mica è arrivato ieri al milan, c'è da 2 mesi......


----------



## Boomer (10 Dicembre 2018)

Chi da la colpa a Gazidis o è proprio ignorante e non ci arriva o vota PD ( ergo la stessa cosa) mi dispiace. Non ci vuole un genio a capire che Gazzo lavora dal Milan da mesi ed era al 100% a conoscenza di tutto. Invece bisogna credere ai "giornali" che si inventano balle per mettere contro tifoseria e management. 

Cercate di ragionare ogni tanto. Tra l'altro se Gazidis e soci deluderanno ci sarà tutto il tempo per dirgliene di tutti i colori come abbiamo già fatto a chi ci ha fatto vincere tutto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Dicembre 2018)

Ha detto che Ibra aveva dato la sua parola ai Galaxy che sarebbe rimasto se avessero accolto le sue richieste. Così fosse non vedo davvero cosa ci sarebbe di scandaloso o meritevole di una tale isteria collettiva...bah


----------



## Davidoff (10 Dicembre 2018)

Non viene Ibra? Ok. Servono però almeno due centrocampisti e un esterno sinistro veloce per panchinare Calhanoglu, oltre a una robusta iniezione di cattiveria e coraggio a squadra e allenatore.


----------



## Boomer (10 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non viene Ibra? Ok. Servono però almeno due centrocampisti e un esterno sinistro veloce per panchinare Calhanoglu, oltre a una robusta iniezione di cattiveria e coraggio a squadra e allenatore.



Per panchinare Calha dovrebbe tornare Ronaldo Fenomeno del 96 e probabilmente Gattuso avrebbe ancora qualche dubbio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo meibra ci poteva stare, ma se non arriva pace. il problema è chi arriva???
> 
> mancano almeno 2 giocatori offensivi FORTI, e poi io considero higuain un caso perso ormai. ok siamo 4i ma la posizione non deve illudere. le altre stanno facendo pena. se cala suso è finita.... quindi la tristezza generale secondo me non è tanto per ibra ma per la situazione



Qualcuno verrà, questa dirigenza è seria e bisogna dargli tempo e avere fiducia. Siamo quarti perchè gli altri fanno schifo ma siamo comunque quarti con questi giocatori e Gattuso non ha mai avuto tutti disponibili, però se inziamo a dire che Higuain è scarso non ho più niente da dire


----------



## marcokaka (10 Dicembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno verrà, questa dirigenza è seria e bisogna dargli tempo e avere fiducia. Siamo quarti perchè gli altri fanno schifo ma siamo comunque quarti con questi giocatori e Gattuso non ha mai avuto tutti disponibili, però se inziamo a dire che Higuain è scarso non ho più niente da dire



L'higuain visto negli ultimi anni é un gran giocatore (in serie A), questo visto finora al milan é insufficiente. 
Non facciamo disamine in base ai "nomi" , facciamole in base a quello che si vede in campo giornata dopo giornata. A parte la partita contro la samp, sono giá molte partite che fatica, si intestardisce nei dribbling che poche volte gli riescono, spesso difetta nei controlli e soprattutto non da l'impressione di lottare come cutrone.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' destino. Ogni dirigenza del Milan finisce per farsi odiare.
> 
> Sono veramente triste e demoralizzato.



Il problema è a monte, la proprietà. Ma lasciamo stare...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> per me è più importante chi arriva a centrocampo sinceramente. È pazzesco che Kessie e Bakayoko non possano mai rifiatare 1 minuto, sono spremuti. Bonaventura ha finito la carriera, Biglia quasi. Serve in mezzo il grande rinforzo. In attacco una terza punta arriverà, ma chi deve svegliarsi è il Pipita, 9 milioni l'anno per chiudere in prospettiva sotto i 15 gol (appena 5 a inizio dicembre alla 15esima di campionato) è imbarazzante.



evidentemente il problema non è lui. Strano che dappertutto fa gol a raffica tranne da noi. Strano che Bonucci da noi faccia schifo e alla juve no. Magari noi non abbiamo un allenatore e una squadra competitiva?


----------



## PheelMD (10 Dicembre 2018)

Ha deciso lui di mantenere la parola con i Galaxy. Ci si può far poco.
Spiace ma non è colpa di nessuno.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è aggirabile per chi non vuole spendere.
> 
> arsenal 2 ragazzi, c'è puzza di bruciato



A parte uno sceicco e mezzo non lo aggira nessuno e di certo non lo aggira Elliott che i soldi è abituata a farli non a buttarli, il mecenate a parte un arabo o due non esiste più. 

Comunque non sono necessari acquisti o grandi nomi a gennaio, bastano prestiti da rimandare al mittente a giugno azzeccati. Giocatori in panchina per l'Europa che potrebbero dare un contributo dall'importante al fondamentale ve ne sono


----------



## Casnop (10 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> per me è più importante chi arriva a centrocampo sinceramente. È pazzesco che Kessie e Bakayoko non possano mai rifiatare 1 minuto, sono spremuti. Bonaventura ha finito la carriera, Biglia quasi. Serve in mezzo il grande rinforzo. In attacco una terza punta arriverà, ma chi deve svegliarsi è il Pipita, 9 milioni l'anno per chiudere in prospettiva sotto i 15 gol (appena 5 a inizio dicembre alla 15esima di campionato) è imbarazzante.


Osservazione ineccepibile. Se siamo passati dal modulo ad una punta ad uno a due punte, se ora sentiamo la necessità di una terza che sia almeno al livello delle altre due, è perché la prima non sta rendendo al livello atteso ad inizio stagione. Ricordiamo che l'Higuain più grande lo abbiamo visto in un assetto da unica punta. E non vale l'argomento che sarebbe depresso dal molto presunto scarso livello del contesto di squadra in cui opera, i campionissimi fanno lievitare quel livello, non lo subiscono o ne sono depressi. Certo, i campionissimi.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ingenuo Leonardo che pensa che Gattuso farà giocare Pasquetta. Farà 30 minuti in 6 mesi per mettere il fenomeno Borinho preso da Mirabilia.



Ma sei così convinto che gattuso non faccia giocare i nuovi perché gli ha presi leonardo? Dai su...


----------



## 666psycho (10 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Zenos (10 Dicembre 2018)

Dai la fanno apposta, c'è tutto un disegno fatto dal nano per farci rodere i fegati. Non è possibile che non ce ne vada una bene.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



In linea di massima l'operazione Ibra mi convinceva sì e no, però era a basso costo per cui ne valeva la pena. Non so quale altro attaccante di buon livello sarebbe prendibile a gennaio... Altrimenti torniamo a giocare ad una punta ma ci servirebbe un esterno sinistro forte.

Vediamo a gennaio cosa riesce a fare Leonardo, passare il giro di boa a 36-38 punti sarebbe fondamentale.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Malissimo si vede che ci si accontenta del 5. Posto.
Amen


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Dicembre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> In linea di massima l'operazione Ibra mi convinceva sì e no, però era a basso costo per cui ne valeva la pena. Non so quale altro attaccante di buon livello sarebbe prendibile a gennaio... Altrimenti torniamo a giocare ad una punta ma ci servirebbe un esterno sinistro forte.
> 
> Vediamo a gennaio cosa riesce a fare Leonardo, passare il giro di boa a 36-38 punti sarebbe fondamentale.



L'esterno sinistro deve essere Everton, che per me è un crack (lo definirei un Robben di piede destro). Ogni altra soluzione mi deluderebbe molto, dopo la rinuncia ad Ibra.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma gazosa mica è arrivato ieri al milan, c'è da 2 mesi......



Ma ora decide.


----------



## sunburn (10 Dicembre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> In linea di massima l'operazione Ibra mi convinceva sì e no, però era a basso costo per cui ne valeva la pena. Non so quale altro attaccante di buon livello sarebbe prendibile a gennaio... Altrimenti torniamo a giocare ad una punta ma ci servirebbe un esterno sinistro forte.
> 
> Vediamo a gennaio cosa riesce a fare Leonardo, passare il giro di boa a 36-38 punti sarebbe fondamentale.


Ibra non è più un attaccante di buon livello. Avesse ancora avuto qualcosa da dare, non sarebbe andato via allo United a stagione in corso per andare in un campionato che a livello di contenuti tecnici vale meno della nostra lega pro. Il tempo passa per tutti e Ibra, per quanto riguarda il calcio europeo, è di fatto un ex-giocatore da due anni. È come se la Juventus avesse ripreso Del Piero dopo i due anni in Australia(e lui era davvero una loro bandiera!).


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



In questo momento le parole sono solo parole.
Contano i fatti che si vedranno a gennaio, e da lì avremo un'idea di cosa si intenderà fare per i prossimi 2/3 anni.


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> evidentemente il problema non è lui. Strano che dappertutto fa gol a raffica tranne da noi. Strano che Bonucci da noi faccia schifo e alla juve no. Magari noi non abbiamo un allenatore e una squadra competitiva?



È sempre così quando prendi un campione a predicare nel deserto.
Molti si aspettano che alzi lo standard, ma in realtà è lui ad adeguarsi allo standard già presente, essendo da solo. 

Discorso diverso se ci fossero almeno due/tre campioni che possano fare gruppo. Allora sì che si alzerebbe il livello medio della squadra, con i giocatori meno forti che anziché trascinare verso il basso i migliori, sarebbero loro a farsi innalzare verso l'alto.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



Vada al diavolo su Ibra.

Sul resto nulla da dire.

Comunque sia inizio settimana di m....


----------



## diavolo (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



La campagna abbonamenti cosa l'ha riaperta a fare?


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La campagna abbonamenti cosa l'ha riaperta a fare?



Ci mettono one man punch sulle locandine...


----------



## diavolo (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci mettono one man punch sulle locandine...



"Vale come un centravanti"CIT.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".


Secondo me sta aspettando la sanzione, è palese che non voglia turbare i parrucconi della UEFA. Vediamo cosa succederà, che serva una punta e un centrocampista lo sanno bene. Per il centrocampo Fabregas è il giocatore su cui puntiamo, mentre in attacco non credo che la pista Ibra sia tramontata. Anche perché a quelle condizioni non vedo molti giocatori possibili da ingaggiare. Potessi scegliere, prenderei Reus. Ma ha costi proibitivi.


----------



## Casnop (10 Dicembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'esterno sinistro deve essere Everton, che per me è un crack (lo definirei un Robben di piede destro). Ogni altra soluzione mi deluderebbe molto, dopo la rinuncia ad Ibra.


Effettivamente è un giocatore che manca al nostro roaster, l'esterno offensivo sinistro di piede destro, giocatore di grande efficacia e tecnica, e con buone capacità realizzative.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



Ho ascoltato leo ieri in diretta e credo di aver capito e letto tra le linee questi concetti :
-ibra non arriverà perchè non ha accettato la proposta e non intende lasciare il suo attuale club ( i sei mesi di contratto anzichè 18?)
-arriverà un altro centrocampista al posto di biglia;
-arriverà una punta;
-i nuovi innesti saranno giocatori fatti, pronti e di carisma:
- i conti del milan non sono ok e bisogna fare di necessità virtù senza far la guerra alla uefa.
Credo faremo un mercato oculato prendendo giovani campioni da far giocare al fianco di elementi affermati.
Fabregas + paquetà è l'esempio eloquente del nostro programma e credo non dovremmo nemmeno storcere il naso perchè è questa la strada che ha concesso alla juve di arrivare dove è oggi.
Gazidis è fondamentale per portare il milan ad essere una grande realtà in termini di fatturati : i gazidis oggi servono come e quanto i ds , visto come è organizzato il calcio con la uefa e i suoi vincoli da rispettare.
In attacco chi sarà l'elemento che andrà a completare il trio con higuain e cutrone?
A questo punto credo sarà un attaccante esterno e forse come mossa e come scelta ha pure più logica del terzo centravanti su tre.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



Qua si è mosso da dilettante Leonardo, è stato usato da Raiola per far alzare lo stipendio di Ibrahimovic a Los Angeles.
La favoletta di Gazidis che ha bloccato tutto è una velina fatta passare per parargli il c....


----------



## Giek (10 Dicembre 2018)

Sinceramente non sarei dispiaciuto se Ibra non arrivasse. Abbiamo bisogno di gente nuova su cui costruire le fondamenta. Non minestre riscaldate Galliani style


----------



## Goro (10 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> È sempre così quando prendi un campione a predicare nel deserto.
> Molti si aspettano che alzi lo standard, ma in realtà è lui ad adeguarsi allo standard già presente, essendo da solo.
> 
> Discorso diverso se ci fossero almeno due/tre campioni che possano fare gruppo. Allora sì che si alzerebbe il livello medio della squadra, con i giocatori meno forti che anziché trascinare verso il basso i migliori, sarebbero loro a farsi innalzare verso l'alto.



Come a scuola  o qualsiasi altro gruppo...

Riguardo Ibra, manteniamo la calma perchè a quanto sembra dovremmo abituarci a plusvalenze dolorose e quindi ci accontenteremo di un giovane da rivendere, sperando che nel frattempo porti un grande contributo... meglio mettersi il cuore in pace, senza sceicco è l'unico modo per sistemare il bilancio


----------



## ventu84090 (10 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho ascoltato leo ieri in diretta e credo di aver capito e letto tra le linee questi concetti :
> -ibra non arriverà perchè non ha accettato la proposta e non intende lasciare il suo attuale club ( i sei mesi di contratto anzichè 18?)
> -arriverà un altro centrocampista al posto di biglia;
> -arriverà una punta;
> ...



Se fanno questi 2 acquisti io sarei più che soddisfatto...


----------



## Giangy (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



Io ha questo punto investirei su un ala/esterno... visto i nomi per l'attacco che stanno circolando.


----------



## FreddieM83 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



Io non sarei dispiaciuto se l'operazione non andasse in porto. E sono uno che aveva il poster di Ibra in camera. Ma queste operazioni gallianesche (i veri amori non finiscono, fanno giri immensi ....) mal si sposano con un rilancio del club che tutti auspichiamo.
Concordo con chi dice di dare fiducia a questa dirigenza e di aspettare i fatti.
Ad esempio, SE Leo/Paolo volano a Manchester e prendono il 23enne A. Martial in saldo (scadenza Giugno 2019) con uno stipendio congruo, non sarebbe un'operazione più logica sotto tutti i punti di vista (tecnico, economico e di prospettiva)?
Se, invece, la ricetta è riprendere Pato o simili allora è chiaro che non ci siamo e che si naviga a vista.


----------



## Anguus (10 Dicembre 2018)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Io non sarei dispiaciuto se l'operazione non andasse in porto. E sono uno che aveva il poster di Ibra in camera. Ma queste operazioni gallianesche (i veri amori non finiscono, fanno giri immensi ....) mal si sposano con un rilancio del club che tutti auspichiamo.
> Concordo con chi dice di dare fiducia a questa dirigenza e di aspettare i fatti.
> Ad esempio, SE Leo/Paolo volano a Manchester e prendono il 23enne A. Martial in saldo (scadenza Giugno 2019) con uno stipendio congruo, non sarebbe un'operazione più logica sotto tutti i punti di vista (tecnico, economico e di prospettiva)?
> Se, invece, la ricetta è riprendere Pato o simili allora è chiaro che non ci siamo e che si naviga a vista.



Quoto in toto. Ibrahimovic ha fatto la sua storia, le operazioni nostalgia, in questo caso rese ancora più affascinanti dal carattere del giocatore in questione, buttano solo tanto fumo negli occhi. Stiamo parlando di un giocatore che va per i 38, che negli ultimi anni ha giocato in un campionato con tutto rispetto di scarpari, che viene da un infortunio grave e che non credo abbia tutte queste gran motivazioni. Spendere 5 o più milioni di euro per pagargli 6 mesi di contributi prima della pensione mi sembra follia, e non lo dico oggi. Detto questo i profili su cui puntare sono altri, servono giocatori a centrocampo e sugli esterni che possano esaltare le caratteristiche di Higuain, ed eventualmente una terza punta che abbia il gol nelle corde. Ma basta con Ibra, Pato, Shevchenko e Gullit. Per carità


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".



.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky su Milan - Torino:"Mi è piaciuta la squadra? Abbiamo tanti infortuni. Abate è stato una sorpresa. Sta facendo benissimo da centrale. E' una nota positiva. Oggi è stata difficile e combattuta. All'inizio abbiamo subito, ma in generale prestazione media che ci sta. Mercato? Oggi siamo al quarto posto e in Champions. Non ci dimentichiamo l'inizio complicato. Se abbiamo tutti a disposizione è una squadra che può competere per il quarto posto. IL FPF è un puzzle. Dobbiamo capire cosa si potrà fare. Ma cercheremo di fare tutto. Con un centrocampista in più e un attaccante in più questa squadra può fare ancora meglio. Ibra? Non arriverà. Sin dall'inizio ci ha sempre detto della sua posizione. Lui è di parola. Aveva dato la sua parla ai Galaxy, resterà e non arriverà. Sarebbe stata una storia bellissima. Cutrone? Non c'entra nulla con Ibra. Sono situazioni diverse. Uefa? Noi eravamo già sanzionati. Può darsi che arrivi una sanzione economica. Poi vediamo il resto. Abbiamo un bilancio totalmente negativo. Sicuramente faremo qualcosa. Cresceremo piano piano. Paquetà? Può giocare in tanti ruoli. Ci darà una mano. Abbiamo tante opzioni in attacco. Se possiamo inserire un attacco in più meglio. Se possiamo aggiungere un pò d'esperienza... Stiamo valutando tante cose. Gattuso non parla di mercato? E' normale. Ne parla con noi ma non pubblicamente. Noi siamo liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Non lo abbiamo scelto perchè lo abbiamo trovato qui. Lo conosco da 20 anni. Rino è giovane, e qusta crescita insieme è molto bella. Sarebbe bello vincere con Rino in panchina. Siamo chiari a livello di gestione. Forse non bravi ma chiari sì".





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho ascoltato leo ieri in diretta e credo di aver capito e letto tra le linee questi concetti :
> -ibra non arriverà perchè non ha accettato la proposta e non intende lasciare il suo attuale club ( i sei mesi di contratto anzichè 18?)
> -arriverà un altro centrocampista al posto di biglia;
> -arriverà una punta;
> ...





ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Se fanno questi 2 acquisti io sarei più che soddisfatto...



Anche io.


----------

